# rabbits and rifles - ?



## panzerfaust (Feb 22, 2007)

this year will be my first hunt . i am starting with small game as an introduction to taxidermy and skeletal articulation . previously i drove my car around scraping up fresh roadkill .needless to say even when it was still warm
the animal was likely still damaged enough that the pelt was useless. but the bones were often intact and if i was lucky enough to claim the skull it would only take two or three racoons to hopefully make a decent articulation . i felt awful watching wildlife go to waste on our highways .i felt somebody should do something since the animals carcuss is still a valuable resource from nature 
i figured hunting would be the way to go . this way ensuring the animal is taken down humanely and i can use all parts of the animal to their optimum potential . and yes i am looking forward to new meats . ill eat anything .. even bugs .

anyhow im ranting - my issue is why cant we hunt rabbits with rifles ? 
afterall other small game and peltbearing animals can be hunted by rifle . what makes the rabbit different ? 
i will be using the smallest slugs that will properly take down the animal but with the least damage to its insides experimenting in ranges of around the 17 22 and maybe slightly higher . im a good enough shot that i shouldnt damage more than a rib or two . (especially on the larger furbearers). but with shotgun pellets i would be afraid of damaging much much more in the spread.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

I know people who hunt with 22s. My good friend hunted with a 22 and has now moved on to the high powered air rifles for rabbits. Effective and humane. Never seen one hit that didnt die, but rabbits are rather fragile.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Most hunt rabbits with shotguns because traditional hunting methods normally dictate a shot at a running rabbit. Given the right situation, of course a rabbit can be killed effectively and humanely with a smallbore rifle. I have also killed them with my bow. You just have to be more selective about your shots, unless you're some kind of "freak of nature" that can hit a running rabbit consistently with a rifle!


----------



## panzerfaust (Feb 22, 2007)

on the odnr listing it indicates rabbits are to be hunted by shotgun . i took this literally stating that its a requirement and not an option . id enjoy taking some rabbits , though since im already planning to take other small game with a 22 i didnt plan to buy a shotgun specifically for rabbits .. not yet anyhows . first year out ..ill start small .


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

You can hunt them with most anything you want, if i'm not mistaken. Shotgun is easier for running shots, with a .22 you need to spot and stalk. Works best with fresh snow, but still hard as heck. Those rabbits sit real tight and blend in real well.


----------



## panzerfaust (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks all . i just wanted to make certain that i wouldnt be violating any regulations by using a rifle over a shotgun . 
ill have to rely on skill .. and moreso my patience


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I killed one with a rock when i was 9 or 10, I've also hunted them with both rifle and shoutgun. I've killed more with a .22 than 12 or 20 ga

J


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I've shot quite a few with a .22. I found that if you sneak around and catch them sitting out, they wont run hard or far. Then they give you the ability to pop'em in the head, making for a great meal! It's a good twist to an old sport!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

If you want a perfect pelt, and no bone damage, set a few snares, they are easy to catch, or use a box trap.


----------

